# Mahindra 2816



## Lenf (May 29, 2021)

Looking for a complete wiring diagram 
Thanks 
Len


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Len, welcome to the tractor forum.

Requests for wiring diagrams for Mahindra tractors is a common issue here on this forum. If you ever find a wiring diagram, please post it here for benefit of others. Mahindra is the world's largest tractor maker, yet they provide very little support. Common problem with Asian tractors.


----------



## Lenf (May 29, 2021)

Really ! One would think that if there is that many out there someone would have acquired one..
Oh well I'll have to keep looking or make some calls .
Thanks for the response 
Len


----------



## DennisF (Jan 11, 2021)

LenF:
My Mahindra 5010HST Service Manual included a marginal set of wiring diagrams. Some systems are shown in fairly complete schematic detail, but most of the wiring is detailed in a tabular format, which I find helpful but difficult to follow. The tabular format tells you where each wire goes, but it's not like following a circuit with your finger on a drawing.

You could convert the tabular to a graphical diagram with careful drawing out of each connection listed in the columns.

Your local dealer may be willing to print out the pages from the Service Manual.


----------

